# looking to donate eggs



## lisa281 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi I am looking to donate eggs in return for ivf  as we cannot afford to pay full price for the ivf and also giving someone else the chance to have a baby seems like such a wonderfull thing to do .

If anyone wants to know more please contact me .


----------



## Newcastle33 (Aug 21, 2010)

Not sure where you live but you should be able to egg share and receive treatment free.
Newcastle Fertility Centre 
Egg sharing 
Who Can Donate Eggs? 
Women who are between 21 – 35 years of age, preferably in a stable relationship and who have completed their own family. Ideally donors should not be known to the recipients. please contact the Egg Donation Co-ordinator on tel : 0191 213 8213 for further information about egg sharing and IVF treatment.


----------



## lisa281 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am thinking of use crm in coventry westmidlands as that is where i am


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Lisa and Newcastle,

Just read this article online about an egg sharing experience - thought it might be helpful. I have donated at Woking Nuffield, but this might be a bit far for you, Lisa.

http://www.babyhampshire.co.uk/articles/your-stories-/real-life-stories/item/674-gift-of-life

Very very very best of luck to you all!

sbf xxx

/links


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Lisa,
I did egg share at Nurture in Nottingham in summer 2009. They've got the best results outside if London. Best thing to do is go to open days at clinics to get a feel for them and see if you like them.
I would definitely recommend nurture. From first consultation to them matching you to a recipient can be as short as a couple of months. We liked them do much that my wife is currently on her first cycle of egg share ivf there.
Best of luck.
Lisa x


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

I used Nurture in Nottingham too for my icsi ifv and had a success, now looking into going down the ed route as im a bit older but looking at other clinics success rates too and waiting list times.
Wish I could magic a matching doner from somewhere and get going.


----------



## lisa281 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hiya 

I have decided to use crm coventry and i am having all my tests atm , but my consultant has said i am the perfect donar , fertile , slim and young was his words im so excited


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

good luck with your journey lisa and there is a thread that all us egg sharers chat and follow each others journey's it is called egg share cyclers 2011 if you are interesed.


----------



## lisa281 (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks sammy i think i have already posted on there


----------

